
The Casino Or The Bureaucracy - raganwald
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2007/04/casino-or-beauraucracy.html
======
rms
I like the use of (sometimes completely inappropriate) pictures. It makes the
blog post a lot more visually appealing.

~~~
staunch
I found the images annoying. Feels like the advertisements on big newspaper
sites that force you to scroll excessively.

------
staunch
Option 1) Work for The Man(TM).

Option 2) Get startup investment.

Option 3) Bootstrap startup.

#1 can rot in hell. #2 is ideal. #3 is painful but always available.

------
BrandonM
I love the analogy here, and I like the insight. Actually, I don't think it
gave me any new insight, but he said it in a way that made me say, "Yeah, I
like what you said." So, kudos to the author.

